# The Swine Flu, Smithfield Farms, and NAFTA



## Elsa (May 5, 2009)

Από το site _Animal Rights: the abolitionist approach_, ένα άρθρο που συνδέει την γρίπη των χοίρων (ή τα κρούσματα του ιού Η1Ν1, αν προτιμάτε) με την εντατική κτηνοτροφία, την συμφωνία NAFTA και τις τεράστιες κτηνοτροφικές μονάδες. 
Ανάλογη προσέγγιση έχει παρουσιαστεί και από το tvxs. Στην ουσία η δημοσίευση είναι παρμένη από το άρθρο The “NAFTA Flu”: Critics Say Swine Flu Has Roots in Forcing Poor Countries to Accept Western Agribusiness, του _Democracy Now!_

Εγώ πάντως, μέχρι να εμφανιστεί _η γρίπη του μπρόκολου_ ή _η σπογγώδης εγκεφαλοπάθεια των φασολιών_ (αλλά και όχι μόνο γιαυτό) θα επιμείνω χορτοφαγικώς... :)


----------



## stathis (May 5, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ πάντως, μέχρι να εμφανιστεί _η γρίπη του μπρόκολου_ ή _η σπογγώδης εγκεφαλοπάθεια των φασολιών_ (αλλά και όχι μόνο γιαυτό) θα επιμείνω χορτοφαγικώς... :)


Διάβασα πάντως ότι δεν μεταδίδεται με την κατανάλωση χοιρινού κρέατος. Ισχύει;


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2009)

Νομίζω ναι. Διάβαζα τις προάλλες (:)) ότι το μαγείρεμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σκοτώνει τον ιό, όπως και τη σαλμονέλα και διάφορα άλλα που καταστρέφονται στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες.


----------



## Elsa (May 5, 2009)

Οι ειδικοί διαβεβαιώνουν οτι δεν μεταδίδεται. 
Το θέμα της δημοσίευσης είναι όμως άλλο: Η κατανάλωση κρέατος και ζωικών προϊόντων, στηρίζει την εντατική κτηνοτροφία που είναι (πέρα από απαράδεκτη εκμετάλλευση των ζώων) αιτία για την ανάπτυξη και διάδοση των επιδημιών αυτών.


----------



## somnambulist (May 5, 2009)

Ένα σχετικό άρθρο εδώ κι ένα πιο βιωματικό εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2009)

Χμ...

_*Seven - not 159 - swine flu deaths in Mexico*
06 May 2009
How many people have died from swine flu so far? If you believe what you read in the newspapers, you might think around 159 people have died in Mexico from the H1N1 virus. They haven’t – it’s just seven.

Both the World Health Organization (WHO) and Mexico’s own health minister Jose Angel Cordova have confirmed the figure. The WHO’s Vivienne Allan, from its patient safety program, says: “Unfortunately that (150-plus deaths) is incorrect information and it does happen, but that’s not information that’s come from the World Health Organization. I repeat, the death toll is seven and they are all from Mexico.”
_
Since her announcement, the first American citizen has died, but it’s hardly the stuff of a pandemic. Nonetheless, the WHO has now elevated swine flu to a ‘phase five’ pandemic, where there has been human-to-human spread in at least two countries.

Despite the facts, the UK government’s health officials have predicted that up to 750,000 Britons could die in a flu pandemic, and its health minister, Alan Johnson, has told the House of Commons that there have been 89 deaths from the virus in Mexico, so he’s off by a factor of 12.

Unless you’re a drug company, you have to wonder why governments – and the media - are acting so irresponsibly. 
If you’re interested in a conspiracy theory, look no further than Indonesia and its health minister Siti Faldilah Supari who says she has not ruled out the possibility that the H1N1 virus is man-made.

Από εδώ.

Στο site του WHO, σήμερα, διαβάζουμε για 29 θανάτους στο Μεξικό και 2 στις ΗΠΑ. Δημοσιεύεται και χάρτης με τα κρούσματα παγκοσμίως: 






Αν διαβάσετε μετά και τα σχετικά σημερινά δημοσιεύματα των ΝΕΩΝ εδώ και εδώ (το δεύτερο αφορά την κατανάλωση χοιρινού), ο αποπροσανατολισμός σας θα ολοκληρωθεί...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)

Ε, αν το είχαν πει αυτό πρόπερσι, θα είχαμε τρέξει όλοι να κάνουμε εμβόλιο, και δεν θα είχαν μείνει στα αζήτητα...


Η γρίπη των χοίρων προκαλεί… φαλάκρα

Πέρα από τις βαριές επιπλοκές που εκδηλώνονται σε κάποια άτομα που έχουν προσβληθεί από την γρίπη των χοίρων, ή νέα γρίπη, επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν πως η λοίμωξη προκαλεί και γηροειδή αλωπεκία, δηλαδή φαλάκρα σε άντρες και γυναίκες.

Ειδικοί από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Ιαπωνίας εντόπισαν άτομα που είχαν ασθενήσει από το στέλεχος του ιού Η1Ν1 και είχαν χάσει τα μαλλιά τους από έναν έως τέσσερις μήνες μετά τη μόλυνση.​


----------

